# software für s200,sehr wichtig !!!



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

hi leutz,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. ich habe die s7 software und suche vergebens den baustein s200 kann man durch nen update der software den irgendwie noch hinzufügen?
ciao peter


----------



## Markus (11 Juli 2004)

jetzt bleib mal ganz ruhig, wichtig ist hier niemand! und am sonntag abend schon garnicht...

welche software hast du? welche s7 software?

was ist s200? wozu braucht man das?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

also zur software ( hoffentlich reichts )
STEP 7 V 5.0 SP4 Programmiersoftware für SIMATIC S7 / M7 / C7
ja, und mit s200 meine ich die sps s200 oder heißt die anders?
ciao peter


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2004)

ich glaube jetzt hab ichs verstanden...

du hast also Step7 V5.0, und damit kann man nur steuerungen der 300er und 400er serie programmieren.

du suchst vermutlich die software für die s7 200er?
das sind zwei völlig verschiedene programme, die software für die 200er werie heist "micro win" die kannst du bei siemens beziehen.

das programmieren von s7 200 ist mit step7 nicht möglich.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

danke für die tipps. hab die software bekommen.ich kann doch sicher hier noch fragen stellen wenn ich probleme habe?.ciao peter


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2004)

klar kannst du das, solange sie nicht allzu wichtig sind...


----------

